# Actually starting to feel normal..?



## aliduarte (Feb 22, 2016)

Today, I had a epiphany while I was at work. I was just zoning out as usual, but suddenly I thought how dp/dr is eerily similar to paranoia when your high. Everything from the visual distortions to the crazy out-of-view, end of the world thinking. Even the in your head kind of state your in is the same. That realization hit me hard. I mean, basically I was "high" ,without any drugs what so ever. When I thought about it that way, I kind of was impressed with myself. I know people who spend crazy amounts of money on weed and Im just high on my thoughts! That lead me to an idea.. why not handle this situation the same way I would during some weed-induced paranoia attack? Specifically, focus on the comforting sensations that come with feeling out of touch... I mean what If i just turned it into a comfortable/relaxing experience and just focus on enjoying "the high"? Now it's been 4 hours that I've been doing this, and I'm actually feeling better.. Like I feel like i'm coming to my senses again. In the literal sense it's probably because I haven't been constantly obsessing about getting myself better.. but It's pretty weird.. It's been so long that I haven't felt real. Although it's way to early to say i'm cured, I'm pretty confident now that I can handle these feelings.. But.... yeah! Gonna flip out if this was the type of cure I was searching for all this time.


----------



## Ktbstew (Feb 22, 2016)

I really hope this continues to help you. That must feel really amazing.


----------



## smilingtogether (Aug 30, 2013)

I am happy for you. Keep on pushing and remember that you are stronger than this! We all are. I mean, we essentially created/triggered it with help of other things. We can tackle it ourselves and with help from others.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Exactly. DP is not a mood. There's nothing intrinsically bad about it. It's valued in some cultures. It's always scary, but being scared is valued in some cultures too. There are so many different perspectives to see things from.


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

This might sound weird but sometimes when I go outside the world looks really cool with dp and I enjoy it. All my worries go away. It pretty much is being high.


----------



## aliduarte (Feb 22, 2016)

smilingtogether said:


> I am happy for you. Keep on pushing and remember that you are stronger than this! We all are. I mean, we essentially created/triggered it with help of other things. We can tackle it ourselves and with help from others.


 Thanks !!  it's crazy but I'm finally starting to believe this.


----------

